# Problems at the gas pump



## GOSOX (Feb 19, 2004)

98 Altima GXE
When I put gas in my tank, it only takes about a gallon at a time before the handle clicks like it is almost full. I would wait 5 or so seconds then proceed. After doing this repeatedly, it takes 10 minutes for me to fill up my tank. Frequently my car seems to get a little angry and spit a ball of gas out of the tank. Im not talking flow or trickle out, I mean gas shot out of my car so far, that it hit the trash can 4 feet behind me. At times I even get an audience and people telling me that my tank is full or something must be wrong with my tank. Full serve gas stations is a whole different story. I keep it simple though, "just let me pump it, got tank problems and its gonna be a while." Anyway, i'm gonna try to hold off till spring before I tackle this problem (if its complicated). I have a good idea that it has something to do with the EVAP system or fuel pressure problems. Can anyone pinpoint the culprit?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm thinking it is also in the vent or EVAP emission system. The air is trapped in the tank and vents from the fuel nozzle.

Troy


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

GOSOX said:


> 98 Altima GXE
> When I put gas in my tank, it only takes about a gallon at a time before the handle clicks like it is almost full. I would wait 5 or so seconds then proceed. After doing this repeatedly, it takes 10 minutes for me to fill up my tank. Frequently my car seems to get a little angry and spit a ball of gas out of the tank. Im not talking flow or trickle out, I mean gas shot out of my car so far, that it hit the trash can 4 feet behind me. At times I even get an audience and people telling me that my tank is full or something must be wrong with my tank. Full serve gas stations is a whole different story. I keep it simple though, "just let me pump it, got tank problems and its gonna be a while." Anyway, i'm gonna try to hold off till spring before I tackle this problem (if its complicated). I have a good idea that it has something to do with the EVAP system or fuel pressure problems. Can anyone pinpoint the culprit?


Your "vent control valve" is probably the issue you are having . Basically it vents the pressure from the tank and reburns the exhuasted gases. Its probably stuck and not openning . Replace the vcv and you should be fixed up . Its behind you left raer wheel bolts to a black square plasitc box with 2 10mm head bolts .


----------



## OMFUG (May 7, 2004)

I also have a 98 GXE, with the same problem. Only mine also refuses to start after I put gas in it, which is fun. I've been told 2 different things: first, check the fuel pressure regulator (under the hood, very easy to get to). Since I just bought the car, I had the dealer replace this, and I still have the problem. Next thing I was told is that it could be a clogged carcoal filter.... not sure where this is. How likely is it that that is the problem versus the cause you all have suggested? I'm sick of this thing shooting gas and not starting.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the vent sounds like the problem to me as well. if i remember correctly, there is a valve in/on the the tank that vents this pressure for you. one of the ways to ruin the valve is to overfill the fuel tank repeatedly. one good reason to not top off. ive heard of it happening quite often on first gens, but im not sure on how to correct it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The vent can be removed and replaced by pulling the filler neck tube. 

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

which valve is it that gets damaged by overfilling?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> which valve is it that gets damaged by overfilling?


Usually overfilling causes problems in alot of the Evaporative Emission components, even up into the charcoal canister. It could be any place but I would pull the filler neck tube to check for any blockage in there because the little valve in there may be clogged/stuck.

Troy


----------



## moby (Jul 6, 2005)

Not sure where my question went?


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

Vent Control valve is an issue in these altima Go to msn.com click autos,the reliability ratings,and there is info on this topic and how to fix it,it might be a recall too


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you guys really need to check post dates before you post.


----------

